# [image] graver (résolu)

## mat2546

re bonsoir;

J'ai telecharger le stage1 pour achitecture x86 sur :

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1/stages/x86/

c'est un fichier en tar.bz2 . Comment le transtormer en image pour le graver avec k3b .

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by mat2546 on Thu Jan 05, 2006 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

Tu veux faire quoi avec cette image? faire une installation ou juste avoir un stage 1 comme ça sur le cd?

sinon pour une installation avec réseau telecharge l'iso de l'install cd minimal  directement : http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/installcd/

----------

## mat2546

oui mais c'est pas le stage1

----------

## Pixys

oui exact donc tu veux que le stage 1? et tu veux le graver sur un cd pour toujour l'avoir je suppose?

----------

## mat2546

Je veux le graver sur cd pour pouvoir booter dessus et commencer l'installation...

----------

## Pixys

Que les autres me corrigent mais je pense pas que tu puisses, c'est pas fait pour ça, pour une installation il te faut un cd d'installation pas le stage 1 tout seul. Ton truc serait valable si tu pouvais booter directement, que ton disque dur soit préparé.......etc; un stage 1 en lui-même n'est pas "bootable"

----------

## mat2546

oui je vois ça , merci

----------

## Pixys

Si ton problème de choix de cd d'installation (minimal ou universal) est réglé pourrais-tu mettre un résolu à ton post?

merci.

----------

## mat2546

Oui mais il n'est pas resolu du tout . qu'est ce que je fait mon fichier tar.bz2??

----------

## boozo

merci de lire tes threads également tu as des questions à divers sujets...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[Edit] as-tu bien compris le principe d'un stage 1 et/ou d'une install gentoo en lisant la doc officielle ? parce que à te lire...   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

Heu, je trouve ca bizarre, une image de cette extention....

Normalement, c'est plutot un .iso ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vérifie la taille...

Stage 3, tu peux prendres le cd minimal ou normal?... Stage 1, pk?

EDIT: minimal si tu as le net (par la carte réso), normal, bah si tu n'as pas le net, mais c'est provisoire, il te faudra le net de toute manière  :Wink: .

Un stage 1 te sert à rien, pourquoi se compliquer la vie alors qu'un stage 3 est plus simple. De plus, lors d'un emerge sync && emerge -uD world, tout tes packets du stage 1 seront recompilé => pas la peine de se prendre la tête pour rien.

----------

## blasserre

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Oui mais il n'est pas resolu du tout . qu'est ce que je fait mon fichier tar.bz2??

 

bon j'vais être sympa avant que les autres ne perdent patience...

tu telecharges une iso de cd d'install ici :

http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/installcd/

tu la graves

et surtout, SURTOUT.... tu lis la doc

elle te dira quoi faire de ton stage1-blablabla.tar.bz2

et voilà... résolu ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pixys

Bon on reprend depuis le début (c'est vraiment parce que sinon je dois reviser mon optique ondulatoire......)

Je suppose que tu veux faire une installation de gentoo sur un pc qui n'en possède pas?

Donc il te faut un support pour commencer: soit un cd d'installation minimal soit un cd d'installation universal. 

Une fois ton choix fait, tu dois savoir si tu veux faire une installation depuis 1 stage 1,2 ou 3.

----------

## mat2546

Oui j'ai compris l'instalation et j'aimerais l'installer a partir du stage1 . 

Je vois bien qu'un fichier tar.bz2 n'est pas une image oui. Je ne trouve pas d'image a proprement dit du stage1.

Faut il alors que j'inclus mon fichier tar.bz2 dans un live cd? Faut il lancer l'installation a partir d'un autre linux prealablement installé? Parce que j'aimerais quand meme avoir un cd bootable du stage1

----------

## blasserre

 *loopx wrote:*   

> De plus, lors d'un emerge sync && emerge -uD world, tout tes packets du stage 1 seront recompilé => pas la peine de se prendre la tête pour rien.

 

 :Shocked: 

mmuuh ?

j'en connais un qui va copier de la doc   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## blasserre

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Parce que j'aimerais quand meme avoir un cd bootable du stage1

 

j'ai bien peur que ça n'existe pas   :Sad: 

----------

## mat2546

merci .

Alors c'est quoi le principe de l'installation a partir du stage1?

----------

## blasserre

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> merci .
> 
> Alors c'est quoi le principe de l'installation a partir du stage1?

 

de tête :

booter sur un cd d'install

partitionner

detarrer ton stage1.tar.bz2 à la racine

bootstraper

emerger system et noyau

installer le bootloader

le tout entrecoupé de posts sur le forum pour cause de dépendances circulaires

----------

## Pixys

on va faire simple:

1 ) lire la doc 

2 ) telecharge ton image du cd d'installation à partir du lien qui t'a été donné

3 ) reboot ton pc SUR le cd précédemment gravé

4 )commence l'installation en choisissant ton noyau

5 )suit pas à pas la doc 

6 )prépare tes disques dur et configure ta connection reseau si nécessaire

7 )maintenant tu choisis si tu veux commencer d'un stage 1, 2 ou 3

8 )télécharge (si tu as booté sur un install cd minimal) ou copie (à partir d'un install cd universal si tu as choisi ce système) le stage de ton choix.....Last edited by Pixys on Thu Jan 05, 2006 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *mat2546 wrote:*   Parce que j'aimerais quand meme avoir un cd bootable du stage1 
> 
> j'ai bien peur que ça n'existe pas  

 

bah si mais c'est des vieux...   :Laughing: 

je vais me répéter... pourquoi vouloir un stage1 à corps et à cris à ce point tu ne nous a pas expliqué !

peut-être pourrais-ton t'aiguiller d'avantage sur comment faire ce que tu souhaites   :Sad: 

je ne sais pas... vers la section 4. de la doc par exemple   :Wink: 

[Edit] c'est fou cette histoire   :Shocked: 

----------

## loopx

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> j'en connais un qui va copier de la doc  

 

Ah, pourquoi donc ?

----------

## loopx

Je te conseil d'aller voir cette doc (c'est une version rapide  :Wink: ). Tu comprendras peut etre mieux ainsi.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> je ne sais pas... vers la section 4. de la doc par exemple  

 

Arrétez vous allez l'embrouiller!

manifestement il n'a pas compris qu'un stage n'est qu'un "morceau" de l'installe mais il faut bien qu'il la commence son installe

----------

## boozo

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   j'en connais un qui va copier de la doc   
> 
> Ah, pourquoi donc ?

 

à vrai dire... je ne sais pas bien ce que tu fais avec ta gentoo mais souvent tes pbs c'est des trucs sorti du futur... et les manip de résolution sont souvent... comment dire...aléatoire (non non hazardeuses)   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

BTW : c'est terrifiant çà... on ne lit plus les docs maintenant et vas y que je te poste  :Shocked: 

----------

## blasserre

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   j'en connais un qui va copier de la doc   
> 
> Ah, pourquoi donc ?

 

parce qu'un emerge -uD world ne fera que mettre à jour les paquets qui ont besoin de l'être 

ainsi que leurs dépendances (et les dépendances de leurs dépendances...) 

donc dans 99.99999% des cas : pas tous

----------

## mat2546

merci beaucoup.

Si j'ai bien compris :

Je telecharge 1 image d'un cd d'install minimal ou universal

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1/installcd/

Je la grave

Je boot sur le cd

Je creer mes partition et les systeme de fichiers

Je configure mon acces internet

Je telecharge mon fichier stage1 tar.bz2

Je le decompresse dans le repertoir racine

j'execute bootstraper 

j'installe le system minial avec emerge system et le noyau

et si tout ce passe bien, apres l'installation du systeme d'amorçage, la configuration de fstab j'aurais un system minimal en mode texte

c'est bien ça?

Pourquoi aurais je des pbs de dépence circulaire?

----------

## loopx

@boozo:  si tu dis ca pour la ligne avec le &&, tracasse, c'est juste à titre d'exemple. Je suis un nouveau sous linux, et ma gentoo, je l'aime bien. J'ai récement fait de sale manip, mais c'étais des trucs que je n'avais jamais compris avant de l'avoir mis en pratique. Je n'ai jamais installé un stage 1, je trouve ca inutile. Ma gentoo fonctionne parfaitement (loop-nb ET serveur, mes deux machine, dont un sans serveur X qui tourne tout le temps)  :Wink: . 

Mes problèmes sont des trucs du futur ? Ben, c'est des problèmes, voilà tout. Une fois résolu, c'est plus un problème, jusqu'a une nouvelle install foireuse de quelque chose.

----------

## Pixys

 *boozo wrote:*   

> BTW : c'est terrifiant çà... on ne lit plus les docs maintenant et vas y que je te poste 

 

Ca peut apprendre la patience mais aussi à esssayer de formuler une réponse simple et compréhensible; ce qui n'est manifestement pas encore le cas: je ne vois point de résolu ou peut-être notre homme lit-il la doc........

----------

## loopx

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   j'en connais un qui va copier de la doc   
> 
> Ah, pourquoi donc ? 
> 
> parce qu'un emerge -uD world ne fera que mettre à jour les paquets qui ont besoin de l'être 
> ...

 

Ben oui, forcément, je sais ca!!! C'est à titre d'exemple, juste pour dire que les packets installé avec le stage 1 vont petit à petit etre recompilé, selon les mises à jour, si le packet est plus récent que celui installé! Je pensais que vous aviez compris  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

oaup pit'a** je suivais mon idée et j'l'avais loupé celle perle là   :Laughing: 

<OT @blasserre> tiens au fait l'en est ou ton emerge -e world   :Mr. Green:  </OT>

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi aurais je des pbs de dépence circulaire?

 

Te pose pas de question fonce! tu résoudras les pb quand tu en auras.

----------

## blasserre

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> c'est bien ça?
> 
> Pourquoi aurais je des pbs de dépence circulaire?

 

yesss    :Very Happy: 

cette vieille doc poura sans doute te guider

amuse-toi bien

pour les dépendances circulaires, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes mais certains en ont signalé ici même lors de stage1

on croise les doigts   :Wink: 

----------

## mat2546

mais le principe c'est bien ce que j'ai ecris en haut , c'est ça ?

----------

## loopx

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ca peut apprendre la patience mais aussi à esssayer de formuler une réponse simple et compréhensible; ce qui n'est manifestement pas encore le cas: je ne vois point de résolu ou peut-être notre homme lit-il la doc........

 

+1000

J'ajouterais, si tu veux pas répondre, personne t'y oblige, et puis ca évitera les embrouilles...

----------

## kopp

Bon, lecture de la FAQ : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/faq.xml#stage12

Sinon, loopx, il faudrait faire  *Quote:*   

> emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world

 

il ya  deux emerge -e system histoire que la toolchain soit recompiler une fois par elle même..

sinon, on peut toujours refaire un ./bootstrap.sh à après un stage3 (cf la faq) suivi d'un emerge -e world

----------

## blasserre

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pourquoi aurais je des pbs de dépence circulaire? 
> 
> Te pose pas de question fonce! tu résoudras les pb quand tu en auras.

 

+12

qui a dit que j'attendais de le voir exploser en vol  ???  :Twisted Evil: 

@boozo: bah euh, le temps de finir mon petit nettoyage d'hiver du make.conf et je me lance   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mat2546

merci beaucoup. 

Je vais essayer ça ce week end .

----------

## loopx

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Te pose pas de question fonce! tu résoudras les pb quand tu en auras.

 

+500

Faut pas écouter tout ce qui se dis des fois  :Wink: 

Eh ben, ca en fait des points d'avance tout ca   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> mais le principe c'est bien ce que j'ai ecris en haut , c'est ça ?

 

OUI mon lien te le confirmera.

de toute façon, n'imagine pas faire ça sans avoir la doc sous les yeux

moi ? lourd avec la doc ??

----------

## loopx

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, loopx, il faudrait faire  *Quote:*   emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world 
> 
> il ya  deux emerge -e system histoire que la toolchain soit recompiler une fois par elle même..
> 
> sinon, on peut toujours refaire un ./bootstrap.sh à après un stage3 (cf la faq) suivi d'un emerge -e world

 

Ah, je sais meme pas ce que c'est qu'une toolchain, mais c'est surement pour ca que j'ai pas compris pourquoi les 2x emerges  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

J'ai l'impression qu'on a quand même une belle brochette de cinglés ici qui aiment bien tenté n'importe quoi, sans lire les docs, pour voir si ça passe ou pas

un peu façon joe bar team et les virages, en moins douloureux  :Smile: 

edit : @loopx : toolchain, tous les outils de base compilateurs linker etc..

donc ton premeir emerge -e system, va compiler avec ton ancien gcc etc, à la sortie tu auras le nouveau, que tu recompile par lui même

mais là ça devient du fanatismeLast edited by kopp on Thu Jan 05, 2006 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> merci beaucoup. 
> 
> Je vais essayer ça ce week end .

 

rraaaa NON

après un thread chaud comme la braise tu ne vas pas nous laisser mariner 36h

@kopp: ils sont jeunes... enfin j'espère   :Mr. Green: 

@loopx: encore une reflexion comme ça et c'est la punition   :Twisted Evil: 

@tous: j'vais au pieu, moumoune hurle à la mort depuis 1h, bonne nuit à tous ceux chez qui c'est la nuit

----------

## loopx

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'ai l'impression qu'on a quand même une belle brochette de cinglés ici qui aiment bien tenté n'importe quoi, sans lire les docs, pour voir si ça passe ou pas
> 
> un peu façon joe bar team et les virages, en moins douloureux 
> 
> edit : @loopx : toolchain, tous les outils de base compilateurs linker etc..
> ...

 

Bah, on retiens mieux quand on se fait mal   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> après un thread chaud comme la braise tu ne vas pas nous laisser mariner 36h
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai ca, et puis tu risques d'oublier des trucs...

Et puis faut arriver à la 3ème page   :Laughing: 

----------

## mat2546

mais si, mais si . Et je dirais meme surment plus de 36h (avec les essais infructueux)...

J'ai lu toute la doc mais j'ai rien trouvé qui etait en rapport avec ça (je me suis peut etre trompé)

----------

## boozo

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Mes problèmes sont des trucs du futur ? Ben, c'est des problèmes, voilà tout. Une fois résolu, c'est plus un problème, jusqu'a une nouvelle install foireuse de quelque chose.

 

pas le prendre mal... je sais bien que c'est juste que tu testes pas mal de trucs alors forcément dans le tas   :Wink:   mais souvent je me pose la question en lisant certains posts : comment il en est arrivé là ? étrange j'ai jamais eu de pb de cet ordre avec ce package ? mais qu'est-ce qu'il à encore fait avec sa gentoo ?   :Laughing: 

sinon concernant ma remarque sur la non lecture des docs, je vous rassure tout de suite, je fais les frais régulièrement de rattages en la matière donc je ne blame personne   :Rolling Eyes:   mais c'est juste que quelques fois  ça fait râler qd même   :Confused: 

et celà ne modifie pas mon envie d'aider qd je suis en mesure de pouvoir le faire   :Smile: 

----------

## mat2546

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

>  qui a dit que j'attendais de le voir exploser en vol ???  

 

ah non après faut ramasser les morceaux et laver les éclaboussures!

 *Quote:*   

> Eh ben, ca en fait des points d'avance tout ca 

 

si mon compte est bon ça doit faire +1512 c'est pas mal yen a qui sont plus généreux que d'autres....

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'ai l'impression qu'on a quand même une belle brochette de cinglés ici qui aiment bien tenté n'importe quoi, sans lire les docs, pour voir si ça passe ou pas
> 
> un peu façon joe bar team et les virages, en moins douloureux 
> 
> 

 

faut dire que de nos jours le matériel est trop fiable... alors faut bien s'occuper

bon ce coup ci j'me casse

----------

## Pixys

On est en train de faire une course à la 3° page??????

EDIT: I' M THE WINNERLast edited by Pixys on Thu Jan 05, 2006 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

@bozoo: j'en tire le meilleur  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> J'ai lu toute la doc mais j'ai rien trouvé qui etait en rapport avec ça (je me suis peut etre trompé)

 

avec tout ces oufs on en oubli le pb : c'est quoi donc dont tu as besoin que t'as ?

----------

## kopp

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @tous: j'vais au pieu, moumoune hurle à la mort depuis 1h, bonne nuit à tous ceux chez qui c'est la nuit

 

et tu postes encore ? *Quote:*   

> faut dire que de nos jours le matériel est trop fiable... alors faut bien s'occuper
> 
> bon ce coup ci j'me casse

 

J'sais pas pourquoi elle hurle à la mort, mais j'crois que t'as mieux à faire que d'être sur le forum  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> On est en train de faire une course à la 3° page??????
> 
> EDIT: I' M THE WINNER

 

Félicitations  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ouais, total respect man!

(bah moi, moi aussi je veux participer au postcount++  :Smile: )

----------

## mat2546

bon ve vais aller dormir. Je vais vous laisser continuer la conversation et avec un peu de motivation vous pourrez atteindre la page 4 . Ce week end je tentrer l'installation et vous indiquerer mon avancement.

Merci encore pour votre aide

----------

## Pixys

ça ssent la triche: toi tu veux être le premier de la 4° page!

----------

## loopx

Bon, moi j'arrete ici, j'ai faim, pas encore mangé ...

----------

## Pixys

ya pas de quoi pour l'aide mais refait plus jamais un coup pareil hein!  :Twisted Evil:   la doc b***** la doc elle est claire et en plus elle raconte pas de bétise et aussi elle a une jolie couleur (c'est mon avis, ça n'engage que moi)

BOn ben bonne nuit à tous et bon'app aussi   :Very Happy: Last edited by Pixys on Thu Jan 05, 2006 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bah, on retiens mieux quand on se fait mal 
> 
> 

 

boah... ça dépends des fois... la dernière fois ou j'ai eu mal j'arrivais plus à retenir... un pb avec la tête probablement   :Laughing: 

bon y est déjà à la 3ème page là ...

on se tente le bouton rouge en deux manches  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mat2546

mais non , mais non et pis si je contini a poser mes questions sur l'instalation a partir du stage1 dans ce post on pourra peut etre battre un reccord, qui sait

(en attendant j'avance)

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> on se tente le bouton rouge en deux manches  

 

Hum ? moi pas comprendre là ? quel bouton rouge ?

edit : ah oui compris... j'édite comme ça je postcount pas!

[mode=Titi]Hoho z'ai cru voir un 'ros modo[/mode]Last edited by kopp on Thu Jan 05, 2006 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

Ah j'oubliai juste pour le fun: un petit "résolu".......non tu veux vraiment pas........c'est comme tu le sens mais les Gardiens de l'ordre sacré du forum vont gueuler et moi aussi car tu casses toute l'esthétique de la première page!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Dites, ca poscount++ grave pour rien dire là .... calmos   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

y vas arriver... le boutonnn rouge j'ai vu k_s  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Dites, ca poscount++ grave pour rien dire là .... calmos  

 

comment ???   :Laughing: 

----------

## mat2546

J'ai du mal choisir la doc

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Je n'ai pas trouver (j'ai peut etre mal lu) d'endroit ou il etait question du stage1 , c'est pour ça que je pensait que l'installation se faisait de maniere semblable a celle décrite dans cette doc . 

Sinon je vais  placer le resolu (si je trouve comment faire)

----------

## Pixys

c'est simple: tu édites le titre de ton premier post.

----------

## boozo

la doc concernat le stage 1 n'est plus dans la doc d'install classique car elle a été remplacé par le stage3

mais je t'avais donné la méthodologie dans un post en page 1

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*    *mat2546 wrote:*   Parce que j'aimerais quand meme avoir un cd bootable du stage1 
> 
> j'ai bien peur que ça n'existe pas   
> 
> bah si mais c'est des vieux...  
> ...

 

ceci dit je n'ai toujours pas la réponse à ma question   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mat2546

Oui c'est mieux comme ça   :Very Happy:  . 

Pourquoi pas le stage 1? J'avais envie d'essayer c'est tout .

----------

## boozo

ok bon c'est par curiosité alors   :Smile:   dans ce cas je me permets de te reconseiller le lien sur la question soumis par Leander256 dans ton autre thread   :Wink: 

A+

----------

## kopp

Bon, alors résultat du week-end, ça a donné quoi ?

ON VEUT SAVOIR ! ON VEUT SAVOIR ! ON VEUT SAVOIR !

oui oui poussez pas je sors   :Arrow: 

----------

